# Oaten chaff and rye grass hay



## Kizza (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there everyone,

So I found out that my local produce store sells rye grass hay in bails and also bags of oaten chaff.

Are both of these ok to feed my boy Rocky? I have heard that they are both fine, but I just wanted some solid confirmation before I buy a whole bail of hay, and a huge bag of chaff, as they are both sold for horses and I can't get any smaller bags.

I have also read that lucerne should be fed to young, growing and active bunnies in small amounts. Does anyone know if this is right? I read this on the Oxbow website as they incorporate lucerne hay into the young bunny pellets.


----------



## katadvokat (Apr 16, 2011)

Rabbits can eat both rye grass and oaten chaff. Though I'd find out if he likes it before you buy a big bale. See whether they'd give you a little of the loose stuff to try out.
Are you able to get oaten or wheaten hay? Bunnies really like these and the quality is normally really good. Grass hays (like meadow grass)of good quality are pretty hard to find here.

You can supplement a young rabbits diet with lucerne hay but majority of pellets available in Australia are lucerne based so they'd be getting it anyway. If you find Rocky tolerates lucerne you can give a little along with other hay but it's not necessary. They do fine with a lucerne pellet (in limited amounts) and grass or cereal hay.


----------



## dailhusten (Apr 19, 2011)

You have taken the correct decision my zack and remo like to eat hay. I don't have the clear picture about the lucerne but I think the small bunnies have to be given only little qunatity.

http://www.petmanage.com/healthy-dog/dog-vulva-irritation.html
http://www.vetinfo.com/dfemale.html


----------

